

Male Test Scores Are More Variable Than Female Scores - snewe
http://mjperry.blogspot.com/2008/07/larry-summers-vindicated-by-new-study.html

======
run4yourlives
I feel bad that this guy needed to be "vindicated" by stating something that
was so obviously inline with all semi-correlated data points, from life
expectancy to average salaries.

It is clear that in our species, the female is the pretty one, while the male
is judged on achievement. Given that, the male most certainly will be the
gender that pushes boundaries.

I thought this was pretty much a given. Why people can't accept that we are
programmed differently (and, more importantly, that it has next to no impact
on any particular individual or the life they choose to live) is beyond me.

